# Two Phoenix Trades



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Phoenix trades: 
C Jake Voskuhl 
PF Tom Gugliotta 
PG Milt Palacio 

Phoenix receives: 
SF Lamond Murray 
PG Bimbo Coles 
SG Nick Anderson 

Cleveland trades: 
SF Lamond Murray 
PG Bimbo Coles 
SG Nick Anderson 

Cleveland receives: 
C Jake Voskuhl 
PF Tom Gugliotta 
PG Milt Palacio 

Why Cleveland Does It: Murray goes West-which is what he wants-and they get three contracts who are about to expire and they are even bigger then Anderson's.
Lineup:
C-Big Z
PF-Googs
SF-Miles
SG-Ricky Davis?
PG-Dajuan Wagner

TRADE TWO

Phoenix trades: 
PF Alton Ford 
SG Anfernee Hardaway
2nd Round Pick

Phoenix receives: 
PG Emanual Davis
C Nazr Mohammed 
PF Alan Henderson 

Atlanta trades: 
PG Emanual Davis 
C Nazr Mohammed 
PF Alan Henderson

Atlanta receives: 
PF Alton Ford 
SG Anfernee Hardaway 
2nd Round Pick

Why Atlanta Does It: They get rid of Henderson who hasn't produced and they get a still decent SG in Penny and a promising big man in Ford.
Lineup:
C-Theo Ratliff
PF-Shareef Abdur-Rahim
SF-Glenn Robinson
SG-Penny Hardaway
PG-Jason Terry/Dan Dickau

WHY PHOENIX DOES THESE TRADES: Becuase they get frontcourt depth and an expiring contract(Anderson). And they get rid of Penny and Googs.
Lineup:
C-Jake T./Nazr Mohammed/Scott Williams
PF-Alan Henderson/Amare Stoudamire/Scott Williams
SF-Shawn Marion/Lamond Murray/Bo Outlaw
SG-Joe Johnson/Nick Anderson/Casey Jacobsen
PG-Marbury/Bimbo Coles/Randy Brown


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

I'd llike to see this happen, though the suns seem quite high on placio


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Nazr would start over Jake T is they got him Nazr is a great Center is he gets a chance to start...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks for your responses guys-I am a Laker fan-but I also like the Suns-and I thought this trade would help them.


----------



## azcats (Jul 15, 2002)

I like those trades a lot.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>azcats</b>!
> I like those trades a lot.


I asked the Cavs and Hawks fans-and they don't like it..


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I could see how the cavalier fans wouldn't like it, because you do get googs who probably never be healthy. But, Jake Voshkul and Milt are pretty decent players, probably better than the players the suns would be recieving, ,but i dunno. But, I cant see how the Hawks fans wouldnt like it. Penny gives you a tall G who would be able to gaurd the taller players that would give terry a hard time. Also, Alton Ford could really become a great player with a lot of playing time. And, you arent really giving up anything. You are giving up henderson, mohammed, and davis. 

But, I do hope the suns to trade Penny somehow. Its going to be hard for the suns to rebuild with having penny being unhappy on the bench.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

PhatDaddy, Penny isn't needed as a Hawk, Terry looked very impressive when he moved back to PG mid-last season. JT averaged around 7.5APG at the point guard position and looked comfortable distributing the ball.

All we need at SG is a solid role player who plays defense and rebounds and all that good stuff. DerMarr Johnson fits that bill, he's a pitiful scorer but has good size (6'10) and a good shotblock and rebounder and is a shut-down defender in his own right.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

May not be good for you guys but it's good for us lol


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think the first trade is a "wash" (even), but the 2nd way overfavors the Suns. I think you didn't see Terry playing more shooting guard then the point last season.

-Petey


----------

